# beijing,china national day parade and gala



## apaining (Aug 30, 2009)

No wonder that the world civilization had started from China....


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

*Chinese Female Soldiers and Militias parade in 1999 and 2009*


----------



## Tk.Alv-87 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm looking forward to the next massive parade in 2019!


----------

